# Wood vs carbon/foam limbs



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

I think you have been given sound advice. Aside from you and your form, arrows are the biggest difference maker. Or perhaps I should say, properly spined arrows. 
The new foam core limbs are faster and I do own them, but if someone asked me if they could replace my limbs with lesser quality or my arrows with lesser quality, the answer would clearly be, don't mess with my arrows.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

JimDE said:


> I have been shooting my old Hoyt GM with the original 38lb wood limbs the past few weeks. I know carbon limbs have a faster recovery speed and a truer recovery path so fps would improve slightly. Foam I am assuming is less effected by temperature changes than wood and creates less stacking effect.
> 
> Now my question is at what point (scores I assume) will I notice a benefit by purchasing new limbs? Also my old mentor ( Darrel Dixon of the PAA days) once told me to spend my money on arrows before bows using the example he could string a stick from the woods and shoot an good arrow into the bull but the best bow in the world can't hit the bull with a bad arrow. I am shooting the first run alum/carbon arrows that Easton made would ACE's or 10X arrows yield me more benefits than foam limbs?


JimDE
May I suggest filling out your AT user profile so the forum can have an idea of who you are.
Many folks avoid responding to anonymous AT posters.

Also, please provide more information about your archery background, interests and goals. (indoor, outdoor, field, 900 rounds, 90 meters, Olympic, Barebow, etc.)
It will help to be able to respond to your situation specifically as everyone situation is different.


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

Serious Fun, My profile is updated...


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

My plan is to shoot some outdoor FITA rounds plus indoor and the Atlantic City Classic 4/09. I have been shooting various kinds of bows off and on since 1963. I retired this year so I have plenty of time to practice now! 

At 55 years of age I still have many good years left to shoot


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> I know carbon limbs have a faster recovery speed and a truer recovery path so fps would improve slightly


Not been my experience...

"Wood is good"... :wink:

John.


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi John, I'm surprised. I remember all the hype about carbon recovery back in the late 80's early 90's. I have carbon/boo limbs on my Massie Longhorn longbows and they are a couple fps faster than just a straight boo limb. 

Another 90's hype was carbon was not as sensitive to various temperatures gaining or losing poundage.

I have a set of 45lb Samick ExtremeBF limbs on my Titan which I shoot RU with which as we both know is different than shooting sights on a 68" FITA rig out to 90 meters. Hard to really appreciate the limbs potential gap shooting out to 30 yards. 

I agree wood is good but I don't want to bury my head in the sand losing a technological advantage either if it is considerably better.


----------



## mike hogan (Nov 22, 2007)

it seems like all the high end limbs hav gone to carbon/foam combo of some form or another,are you guys saying the wood performs as well?-mike


----------



## Old Hoyt (Jul 28, 2005)

*GM Riser with 'older" Hoyt Foam Lmbs*

Since getting back into the Sport 5 years ago & getting some modern (ILF) equipment; I've noticed that the Hoyt foam core limbs (Carbon plus, Syntactic & Vector) are a bit faster than than wood/glass limbs at the same weight. I briefly had a set of Sky Conquest wood/carbon that were very nice to shoot, but didn't have the same weight in foam to make a comparrison. 
G3 limbs were a big disappointment!

I've recently gone back to GM risers & find that the lighter mass is much kinder on my aging body. Also it has a similar feel to the ProMedalist T/D2's that I still shoot with mostly indoors.

I'm master class (over 50) as well & still realatively healthy. As such, if I can get a few more FPS & more consistancy in varying weather & humidity, I'll use it. On the other hand, all my ILF equipment is previously experienced or "new-old-stock", so in most cases I paid less than new wood limbs would have cost.


Arrows & modern string materials are the biggest factors that I've found in my re-emerergnece in shooting. It is much easier to get a proper tune than in the old days. Trajectory is faster / flatter & wind resistance / drift is greatly improved.

:canada:


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

I have carbon/wood limbs on a new bow I've just put togeather,I thought about carbon foam but at almost twice the price I couldn't see them being "that much" better than simply buying the best arrows I could afford.
So I went with the arrows.
Everything I've read or been told seems to support that,plus I'm more than happy with both the limbs and the arrows I chose.


----------

